# Gaming Notebook oder Mini-PC oder AIO-PC



## osmanfive (22. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe gemeinde, 

ich hoffe das ihr mir bei meinem Problem helfen könnt. Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, da ich mich mit Hardware einfach zu wenig auskenne.

Nachdem ich mein altes Dell Notebook verkauft habe, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach was neuem.

Also mein alter war 17.3" hatte ne 
i5-4210u mit 2x1.7ghz.
Eine Graka von Nvidia GTX 840m.
und 1TB HDD

Hab ihn hauptsachlich zum zocken benutzt.So soll auch mein neuer genutzt werden.

was ist mir beim neuen alles wichtig ist:

-Die mobilität, da ich keinen festen Schreibtisch habe. Mal Spiele ich mit meinem Laptoptisch aufm Boden oder auf der Couch. Ab und zu wird auch mal auf dem Esstisch gezockt.
Ich gehe auch oft zum Kumpel.

-17zoll oder größer sollten es aufjedenfall sein.

-ein wenig zukunftsicher wäre auch nicht schlecht. Ich weiss nicht ob man Notebooks aufrüsten kann, aber wäre schön wenns möglich wäre. Aber ist nicht so wild wenns nicht geht.

mein Budget wären 1000euro. 
Eine Maus und eine externe Tastatur besitze ich bereits.

was ich zurzeit gerne spiele sind: WoW, SC2, Diablo3, Fallout 4 und neu dazu gestoßen ARK Survival.

Jetzt habe ich ein wenig recheriert nach Alternativen zu nem Notebook und bin auf Allinone-PC's gestossen...die werden aber für mein Budget wahrscheinlich zu hoch sein.

Bin auch auf Mini-PC's gestossen. was haltet ihr von denen? sind diese nachrüstbar? könnte ich mir ein Mini-PC und dazu einen gebrauchten Bildschirm kaufen und trotzdem unter dem Budget liegen? 

Oder kennt ihr gute Notebooks die man gebraucht oder neu unter 1000 finden könnte, 
denn ich habe kein Problem mit gebrauchten.
sollte ich dabei auf was bestimmtes achten?
z.B. lieber quadcore statt dualcore. oder tipps zu den Grafikkarten könnte ich auch gebrauchen. z.B. hol dir keine graka die schlechter als eine 950m ist oder so.

bin für jeden Tipp und jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Liebe Grüsse 

Osman


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Dezember 2015)

In welcher Auflösung und Detailstufe möchtest du spielen. Für 1000 € nen Zockernotebook zu bekommen ist schwierig.

Ein PC für 1000 € ist schon was ganz anderes, dort wirst du locker nen akteullen I5 6600k und ne R9 390 unterbringen können, welche von der Leistung her mehr als doppelt so schnell wären, wie ein 1000 € Notebook.

Also: Notebook oder Desktop PC ?


----------



## Doggycat (22. Dezember 2015)

Und wenns portabel sein muss matx Gehäuse mit griffen


----------



## osmanfive (22. Dezember 2015)

wollte schon auf Full-HD zocken. Und Auflösung Mittel bis Hoch.

Also son klobigen Dektop-Rechner kriege ich definitiv nicht bei mir rein. Da wird meine Frau nicht mitspielen. 
Wenn schon einen Rechner, Dann dachte ich mehr so in der Grösse eines Asus Gr8

https://www.technik-profis.de/asus-rog-gr8-r065r-desktop-pc.html?gclid=CNLx16OI78kCFQEFwwod6cALIg

aber der ist glaube bisschen zu low.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Dezember 2015)

Dann leg mal 500 mehr an, dann wirst du auch un hohen Detail spielen können.

Der Mini  Rechner, welchen du gepostet hast, ist viel zu teuer für das gebotene, die Leistung wird nicht ausreichen für das was du vorhast.

Vielleicht sowas: MSI GE72 6QF Apache Pro - GE72-6QF81FD (001794-SKU1103) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## osmanfive (22. Dezember 2015)

könnte man so ein Notebook auch später aufrüsten...am interessantesten wären die grafikkarte und die cpu.


----------



## flotus1 (22. Dezember 2015)

Grafikkarte jein. Je nachdem welches Notebook du kaufst ist sie aufgelötet oder steckt in einem MXM-Steckplatz. Aber selbst dann ist man oft auf proprietäre Lösungen des Herstellers angewiesen und die Karten sind regulär ziemlich teuer. Da musst du dich vor dem Kauf genauestens über die möglichen Upgrade-Pfade des Modells informieren das du kaufst.
CPU eher nicht. Intel stellt gesockelte CPUs bei Notebooks ein. Und auch bei den Generationen die noch gesockelt sind lohnt es sich bestenfalls einen Dualcore durch einen Quadcore zu ersetzen. Einen Quadcore mit einem etwas schnelleren zu ersetzen bringt gerade im Notebook-Bereich wenig weil die Grafikkarte der limitierende Faktor in Spielen ist.


----------



## Pronounta (22. Dezember 2015)

Ein kleiner Rechner mit Monitor: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2214e6a865823547cc46927946c693f7209f1adcb93a7
So würde ich das dann machen. Fürs Mainboard bekommst du 25€ Cashback, liegst also bei 1010€.
Den PC kannste in einen Rucksack stecken und den Monitor in einer Monitortasche transportieren. Wird halt nur umständlich, wenn du das Ding öfters herumträgst, da du dann immer die Kabel umstecken musst etc.


----------



## osmanfive (22. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Zusammenstellung. leider fällt ein Mini-PC leider doch weg 😣. Kann meine Frau einfach nicht dazu überreden, da sie den Laptop doch anscheinend ab und zu mal benutzt, wenn ich nicht da bin...

was sond denn so die gaming natebook hersteller...paar kenne ich ja...

Asus ROG
Alienware
MSI


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Dezember 2015)

Kauf ihr nen Tablet und dir nen Desktop PC. Problem gelöst.


----------



## osmanfive (22. Dezember 2015)

hab bereits ein tablet... aber danke für den tipp


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Dezember 2015)

Statt dem GE72 würde ich hierzu greifen:
Medion Erazer X7841, Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD (MD 99686) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

So eine 970M ist halt mal über 70% schneller als ne 960M. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich...

Wenn es wehement nur 1000€ sein dürfen:
Lenovo IdeaPad Y50-70, Core i7-4720HQ, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (59442920) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein PC wäre mir wegen dem Auf- und Abbauens sowie dem Bedarf nach einem Monitor und einer Tastatur zu umständlich - und einen Rechner der leistungsfähiger als ein Notebook ist bekommt man nicht mal eben in den Rucksack gesteckt...


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Dezember 2015)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Rechner mit Monitor: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2214e6a865823547cc46927946c693f7209f1adcb93a7
> So würde ich das dann machen. Fürs Mainboard bekommst du 25€ Cashback, liegst also bei 1010€.
> Den PC kannste in einen Rucksack stecken und den Monitor in einer Monitortasche transportieren. Wird halt nur umständlich, wenn du das Ding öfters herumträgst, da du dann immer die Kabel umstecken musst etc.



Auch wenn der PC wegfällt, das Quad-RAM-Kit würde nicht mit dem Mainboard passen!


----------



## osmanfive (23. Dezember 2015)

den Medion Erazer X7841 habe ich aucj gesehen...da sind mir aber die 4x2.3 bissl zu wenig für so viel Geld... ich bedürchte das der dann nicht so lange zukunftsicher ist....oder kann man die cpu bei dem später austauschen? 

Den Lenovo ist leider 15.6zoll.

Ich habe letztens den Asus GL752 gesehen. was haltet ihr von dem?

ASUS ROG GL752VW-T4108D (90NB0A42-M02170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## flotus1 (23. Dezember 2015)

10% mehr Basistakt sorgen nicht für Zukunftssicherheit. Wenn ein Game nicht läuft wegen zu langsamer CPU wird es auch mit 10% mehr Takt oder 8 "Kernen" dank SMT nicht signifikant besser laufen.
Zukunftssicherheit ist ohnehin nicht die Stärke von Notebooks. Aber wenn überhaupt sollte man dabei den Fokus auf die Grafikkarte legen, die ist in der Regel das schwächste Glied bei Gaming-Notebooks wenn man erstmal eine Quadcore-CPU hat.


----------



## Pronounta (23. Dezember 2015)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Auch wenn der PC wegfällt, das Quad-RAM-Kit würde nicht mit dem Mainboard passen!



Gestern waren auf dem Bild nur zwei Riegel zu erkennen 
Naja.


----------



## osmanfive (23. Dezember 2015)

könnte man bei dem asus nicht die graka später austauschen? so in 1-2 jahren gegen eine neuere....denn ich glaube die gtx960m würde glaube erstmal reichen...weil ab gtx970m wird die ganze sache doch schon recht teuer.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Dezember 2015)

osmanfive schrieb:


> könnte man bei dem asus nicht die graka später austauschen? so in 1-2 jahren gegen eine neuere....denn ich glaube die gtx960m würde glaube erstmal reichen...weil ab gtx970m wird die ganze sache doch schon recht teuer.


Eine 960M ist definitiv in allen Notebooks verlötet. MXM-GPUs gibts erst ab der 965M, und selbst die Karten werden in manchen Notebooks verlötet ausgeführt.

Der Aufpreis zum X7841 mit 970M ist zwar recht hoch, aber du bekommst dafür auch einen großen Gegenwert - für 30% Aufpreis mehr als 70% zusätzliche Leistung. 

So zum besseren Verstehen in Desktop-Komponenten: Eine 960M ist 1:1 ne GTX750Ti, ne 970M liegt zwischen der GTX960 und GTX970. 1280 Shader bei einem 192 Bit-Speicherinterface... 

 Das steigert den Wiederverkaufswert und vorallem auch die Zeit, die dir das Notebook schnell genug sein wird. Die CPUs sind in Gamingnotebooks seltener der limitierende Faktor, in 99% der Fälle macht die GPU schlapp.

Im Zweifelsfall ist das von mir vorgeschlagene Y50-70 schon die beste Wahl, nur müsstest du ggfs. eine Festplatte nachrüsten (1TB kosten etwa 50€),  da 256GB dann doch etwas wenig werden könnte.


----------



## osmanfive (23. Dezember 2015)

haste vielleicht eine alternative zum y50-70 in 17 zoll?


----------



## osmanfive (23. Dezember 2015)

also sollte ich lieber ein Notebook suchen mit einer GTX970m (am besten mit MXM) MXM steht bestimmt dafür das die Grafikkarte gesteckt ist und nicht verlötet. korrigiert mich bitte falls ich falsch liege.

also sollten die anforderungen qie folgt aussehen?:

-17 Zoll Full HD
-Quadcore ab 4x2,0ghz egal ob i5 oder i7
-Grafikkarte mindestens GTX970M
-8GB Ram


----------



## Hardware Opfer (27. Dezember 2015)

CEG 17.3 CLEVO P670SA

hier mit gtx965m...

auch nett. Hatt gutes p/l der Laden.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (28. Dezember 2015)

Also ich habe mir heute über eBay Kleinanzeigen nen Medion erazer x7833 (Vorgänger vom x7841) für 1058€ gekauft. Das Notebook hat noch 1 1/2 Jahre Garantie und wurde bisher noch nicht ausgepackt, also es ist noch neu. Hardware ist ein i7 4710mq, 16gb ddr3, GTX 970m, 256gb ssd, 1tb und Windows 8.1 ist auch dabei. Neupreis liegt bei 1499€. Außerdem lassen sich CPU und GPU austauschen. 
Was ist damit sagen will, dass du dich ruhig auch mal bei eBay Kleinanzeigen umsehen kannst, hin und wieder kannste da wirklich gute Sachen günstig schießen.


----------



## osmanfive (28. Dezember 2015)

vielen Dank. ich habe jetzt bei bei ebayklein anzeigen auch einen erwischt. Einen MSI GT72 2QD Dominator  und bin Super happy


----------

